Ask HN: Strong hacker == Strong coder? - eshlomo
======
svisser
Being good at hacking doesn't mean they can write clean maintainable code (in
a team).

------
barry0079
I think strong hacking skills has it's time and place. Especially when testing
the waters or creating proof of concepts.

------
johncoltrane
I don't know the answer but this doesn't need a question mark.

------
netspider
I think so when he write exploits script or design hacking software

